# How to work out imposto automovel



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

wANT to calculate car import tax in portugal " imposto automovel " the 

Imposto Automóvel site by MILLENNIUM BANK CAN BE FOUND AT:

*Cálculo*do*Imposto*Automóvel*

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought this was going to be a thread about fitness


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mayotom said:


> I thought this was going to be a thread about fitness



Sorry todisappoint Tom. Must have had a blonde and a senior moment at the same time...have now altered the title.

SUre you don't need to worry about it anyway


----------

